# Sugar free?



## Thedog (15/3/16)

Noticed a lot of advertising for beers claiming to be 99.9% sugar free. How is this done and can we do it?


----------



## Bridges (15/3/16)

Yeast eats sugar... Converts to alcohol and co2. Yep.


----------



## Bribie G (15/3/16)

If there's sugar left in your brew then be very worried.

Beer is 99.9999% fat free as well.

And is hormone free.

Great stuff.

edit: just waiting for Go Vita and Boost Juice to bring out their own versions.


----------



## Rocker1986 (15/3/16)

What about unfermentable sugars? Do they not count?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (15/3/16)

I would like to read some official definitions of this concept. Or maybe fall asleep trying. Otherwise to laugh at those billboards and the people they represent.


----------



## Bribie G (15/3/16)

the general public wouldn't know an unfermentable sugar if it bit them on the bum.


----------



## danestead (16/3/16)

My guess is that they are really saying 99% sucrose free as that is what the majority of people classify as sugar.


----------



## Midnight Brew (16/3/16)

Bribie G said:


> edit: just waiting for Go Vita and Boost Juice to bring out their own versions.


Interesting enough to a degree they're kinda there. I was in a large go vita store yesterday and they were selling kombucya from the keg. Taps, fridge and the whole bench system was from keg King.


----------



## Mardoo (16/3/16)

The ad execs forgot wholemeal. All beer is wholemeal too.


----------



## manticle (16/3/16)

Beer is an ancient superfood with free radical destroying antioxidants, a low glycaemic index and stress reduction and anti-aging properties.


----------



## klangers (16/3/16)

Yeah it's a bit of a ridiculous claim.

That said, the reason why Lion are pushing the "Beer: The Beautiful Truth" is to try and reinvigorate the beer industry in Australia and get rid of incorrect negative perceptions. So, to that end, I support them wholeheartedly. I just would prefer a little dial-down on the corporate bullshit.


----------



## NewtownClown (16/3/16)

klangers said:


> Yeah it's a bit of a ridiculous claim.
> 
> That said, the reason why Lion are pushing the "Beer: The Beautiful Truth" is to try and reinvigorate the beer industry in Australia and get rid of incorrect _*negative perceptions*_. So, to that end, I support them wholeheartedly. I just would prefer a little dial-down on the corporate bullshit.


Negative perceptions that they themselves have been perpetuating along with the other macro-breweries for decades

http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2014/04/brewers-association-says-beer-has-an-image-problem-rest-of-the-world-says-duh/


----------



## Thedog (16/3/16)

Ok thanks guys. That's good to know


----------



## butisitart (16/3/16)

i used to worry cos i couldn't grow a beergut, and what you're saying is now i don't need to, cos the beer industry is making skinny people who worry about aging and whether or not sugar in beer is good for you (or even exists in our favourite brands) and if yeast in the bottom of a coopers bottle will give you herpes or (worse still) candida, and you're saying everything is now allright cos that was all a big self deprecating lump of humour so that sheilas wouldn't touch OUR grog during the methodist tea lady years of the 70s??

i feel so liberated :blink:


----------



## yankinoz (16/3/16)

Use highly converted pilsner malt only (maybe Avangaard), do a Hochkurz mash, add 50% sucrose or dextrose as an adjunct, and ferment with a voracious saison yeast, raising during fermentation to high end of optimal temperature range. You might get 99% of carbohydrates fermented.

Disclaimer: those instructions are purely hypothetical. Do not try it anywhere.


----------



## Blind Dog (16/3/16)

Midnight Brew said:


> I was in a large go vita store yesterday and they were selling kombucya from the keg. Taps, fridge and the whole bench system was from keg King.


I've never got the whole kombucha (or however you spell it) thing. It smells and tastes like slightly fizzy sweet tea flavoured with horse sh*t. I've been stupid enough to try it twice. Even I'm not stupid enough to try it a third time. And it's not sugar free


----------



## Bribie G (16/3/16)

yankinoz said:


> Use highly converted pilsner malt only (maybe Avangaard), do a Hochkurz mash, add 50% sucrose or dextrose as an adjunct, and ferment with a voracious saison yeast, raising during fermentation to high end of optimal temperature range. You might get 99% of carbohydrates fermented.
> 
> Disclaimer: those instructions are purely hypothetical. Do not try it anywhere.


CUB are now going to have to kill you.


----------



## sharpcliff (22/3/16)

I've read before that you can add "Beano" or similar to a beer and it's enzymes further break down carbs and long chain sugars, making your beer drier and low carb. Never tried it.


----------



## butisitart (24/3/16)

i added 'Beano' to my car once after a good friend suggested it. did 103kph out of control through a farmers' market and eventually got impaled on a display of organic tomatoes.
i was very embarrassed. then i drank the rest of the can and went to a disco.


----------



## Pidgeot (11/10/16)

Alcohol is from sugar, so...I think sugar free is normal..


----------



## Mattrox (11/10/16)

manticle said:


> Beer is an ancient superfood with free radical destroying antioxidants, a low glycaemic index and stress reduction and anti-aging properties.


And hops is good for your liver too.


----------



## JDW81 (11/10/16)

Mattrox said:


> And hops is good for your liver too.


Maybe, but I'd wager it doesn't cancel out the damage done by ethanol.


----------

